# Looking for former instructor from Scottsdale AZ



## ishfwialf (Feb 14, 2005)

I am looking for Charles Stanley.  He is a black belt with the TRACO organization.  He used to run Scottsdale Academy of Martial Arts in Scottsdale AZ.  I lost track of him in the 1998 time frame.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2005)

You should try PMing Dennis Conatser (GoldenDragon7) since he is based out of that area.  Look up in the members list under the GoldenDragon7 listing.

Lamont


----------



## ishfwialf (Feb 14, 2005)

Lamont,

 Thanks for the lead.  I sent GoldenDragon7 a message.

 Jim


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, Mr Stanley attended a tai chi seminar in scottsdale last year, given by my tai chi and self defense teacher, Willie Lim. 

Mr. Stanley mentioned he had been living in New Mexico but was now back in the Phoenix area. 

I am pretty sure he is still in the Scottsdale/Phoenix area. I don't think he is actively teaching, maybe just private lessons for a few close students. I could ask Willie if he knows how to get a hold of him. I am not sure whether or not  Wille would have his number.


----------



## Charles Stanley (Sep 14, 2006)

I am back in the Scottsdale area.  I am teaching private lessons and looking for a space to open my school.  I have space at a church here in Scottsdale.  If                                           ishfwialf is still out there make a new post.
CS


----------



## bujuts (Sep 14, 2006)

Greetings, Mr. Stanley and Ishwialf.  I live in Phoenix and am always interested in training.  If you're interested, shoot me an email.

Salute,

Steven Brown
UKF
bujuts@cox.net


----------



## turbojdub (Dec 29, 2016)

Charles Stanley said:


> I am back in the Scottsdale area.  I am teaching private lessons and looking for a space to open my school.  I have space at a church here in Scottsdale.  If                                           ishfwialf is still out there make a new post.
> CS



Mr Stanley.  This James Watwood.   If you get this send me an email at turbojdub@gmail.com.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 29, 2016)

turbojdub said:


> Mr Stanley.  This James Watwood.   If you get this send me an email at turbojdub@gmail.com.


Mr. Stanley hasn't logged into this site since October 2007, so the odds are not good that he will see your message.


----------



## Chad Wadas (May 28, 2020)

Looking for Sensi Charles Stanley. You probably do not remember me. I took Kemno back at the Scottsdale Academy of Martial Arts by Traco.  I obtained my green belt and was most of the way through my brown belt chart. However I wore a red belt because you made me an instructor.  I joined the Army right after high school; that is why I did not complete my training. Does anyone know if he is still around? Or how can I get ahold of the same style I was learning?


----------



## geezer (Jun 13, 2020)

Chad Wadas said:


> Looking for Sensi Charles Stanley. You probably do not remember me. I took Kemno back at the Scottsdale Academy of Martial Arts by Traco.  I obtained my green belt and was most of the way through my brown belt chart. However I wore a red belt because you made me an instructor.  I joined the Army right after high school; that is why I did not complete my training. Does anyone know if he is still around? Or how can I get ahold of the same style I was learning?



Man, this is an old thread. Go back to square 1 and check in with Dennis Conatser. He still has a presence online and can probably help you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 13, 2020)

A lot of people seem to be looking for this guy through the years. Wonder how many found him.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 14, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> A lot of people seem to be looking for this guy through the years. Wonder how many found him.


Yeah I'm starting to think I should start looking for him too... :s


----------

